
How people use devices in the real world - gandra_al
https://medium.com/ostmodern/this-is-how-people-use-digital-devices-in-the-real-world-d62b0d8431fb
======
gandra_al
Great UX, great product design: a user research adventure on how different
devices are used in 2019 by different user groups.

